# Xp4 question for all the experts



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok People I have a xp 4 that I'm wanna start using and I need to replace these hoses and don't wanna spend 40 on new hoses can I just go to Home Depot or something and buy it buy the foot and if so what diameter is it? Or is the some better way to do this


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

best to bring your parts of your xp4 that attach to your hose and try them out.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

I believe its 3/4? inch Im using two xp4 hooked to fluval profile 1500 aquarium, instead of the two fluval 305s it came with.
But yes take it to Home Depot they sell hosin, if u can't find any, I have to look but I think I still have my old hoses sum where in garge lol


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Some of the hoses sold at home depot and Rona are not fish safe. Ideally anything labeled drink safe, would be the best. I bought some bulk hose from Rona and it smells like rubber/plastic so I don't like using it to fill my tanks. Just a heads up.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

The hoses are 5/8" ID
home hardware sells potable water line of the right dimensions for about $1.75/ft
Have bought it from home depot as well in the past but don't recall a price

Whill your there grab some stainless steel hose clamps instead of using those cheap plastic ones that come with the xp4


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

I got those too I got it up and running thanks guys


----------

